# What PPE ss a Must?



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

What PPE is a must? and who should supply what by law?

I have my; boots, glasses (prescription + transition). what else should I get from my employer?


I ask cause I don't have a copy of the code book and I should be in trade school in a month or two I assume I will get a copy there.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have grown fond of my safety glasses with the magnification lens in the bottom.
I also have a tinted pair for driving and outdoor work.
I've always bought the best sunglasses I could find but, the $6 pair from Walmart finishing department are my go to at this point.

Second are gloves. I've saved my hands from dozens of nasty cuts by just wearing those thin cheap PVC palm dipped gloves.
Also, those thin gloves are a must when working commercial jobs with MC cable.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Safety glasses and hearing protection are really good habits. Getting eye injuries sucks and you will only notice hearing loss once it's too late.

That said, hold off going overboard on a ton of PPE: If you need specialized PPE for work, the company is required to supply it per OSHA: That should not have to come out of your pocket.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You're covered. Like Suncoast says, the thin gloves are nice. No need spending cash on PPE. You will have tools and clothing to spend your money on.


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

So arc protection should be covered by employer? When should I wear it(arc protection)[when I change a fuse?test breakers?of course live what else] 

do I need different grades or just the one (Cat 2), I work with 600V (3ph) , 208 (1ph and 2ph), 120. 


I ask since I am my company's first apprentice and want to make sure everything is done right and safely.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

From the tone of your questions it is clear that you're excited (good) and green (not so good). Step one is to slow down. 

Your best bet is to take a few classes. Some you can do online and perhaps even get your employer to reimburse you. OSHA 10 and NFPA 70E are a good start. 

If I were to spend any money, it would be there, then you will know exactly what PPE is required when. 

Good habits to develop are, as others mentioned, using glasses, gloves and hearing protection.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Krolman said:


> So arc protection should be covered by employer? When should I wear it(arc protection)[when I change a fuse?test breakers?of course live what else]
> 
> do I need different grades or just the one (Cat 2), I work with 600V (3ph) , 208 (1ph and 2ph), 120.
> 
> ...


You're asking good questions. Electrical workplace safety is covered under a separate CSA document, Z462-15. Your employer should have a copy or at least have a good working knowledge of it as it applies to the type of work that he does.

Arc flash PPE is definitely the responsibility of the employer. As an apprentice, you should not be asked to work on anything live and, if you are, you should seriously take a step back and question things. That applies to anything safety related. If you have any safety concerns at all, you are well within your rights to satisfy yourself before commencing work. Depending on the setting, many companies are required to do a written hazard analysis and followup on a daily basis.

I'm not in Ontario but there are numerous safety courses you can take - construction safety, fall protection, confined space, arc flash, etc. - which may or may not be required by your employer. Regardless, it's good information and they look good on a resume.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

drewsserviceco said:


> From the tone of your questions it is clear that you're excited (good) and green (not so good). *Step one is to slow down*.


This is the best advice you're going to get. Safety awareness is something you learn over time and you can't be in a rush. It can be as simple as learning to open a door a crack to make sure there is nothing in the way. There could be somebody on a ladder behind that door or even a can of paint that gets sloshed all over a finished floor.


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

So I should take a Z462-15 course since from what I can tell , OSHA 10 and NFPA 70E are more a USA thing? (correct me if wrong)

and would osha 10 be equal to; whmis, fall protection, working at heights, GHS? 

or is there a canadian equivalency?


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone have a prefered training facility in the toronto area?


----------



## billymac93 (Apr 4, 2015)

*Required PPE*

You don't state what kind of environment you will be working in - a contractor, a factory etc etc. Regardless of the environment, your employer is obliged by law (OHSA in Ontario) to tell you what is required. As a worker, you are obliged to where them properly and when required. Before spending a dime, find out what you must supply - typically boots and a hardhat. Most employers will supply PPE if for no other reason than their liability. If they supply it, they know it meets the rules. (Or they're in deep do-do). Arc flash/arc blast should be a given as part of your orientation/safety training - again employer obligations under the OHSA. Electrical training courses through the Electrical Safety Authority (ESA) are excellent. They can be pricey, especially on an apprentice's pay. Most employer's will spring for this cost. If you must purchase some of your own PPE, buy the best you can afford. Gloves, meters, boots, and hardhats are cheap compared to a finger, toe,hand leg or a life.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Gloves, glasses, and boots are on you normally. Employer should be responsible for the rest by law.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I give my guys a small "safety payment" on each cheque to help cover the costs of boots and gloves as those are personal choice items. I supply everything else except for perscription glasses where if done correctly should be mostly covered under the payment as well. All arc flash gear is 100% paid for by me as it should be. 

If a guy doesn't keep his gear in good condition, inspect it regularly and uses it when needed he is let go. My job is to supply it, their job is to use it.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Around here employers mostly supply everything but boots. But a lot of employers buy pretty cheap stuff and some people buy their own glasses; Hi-Viz; gloves; hard hat. Health insurance covers my prescription safety glasses.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Besides PPE remember to take care of the rest of your body, you only get one.
Lift correctly.
Don't over reach.
Don't sit or kneel on concrete.
Don't show off how strong you are by lifting way too much.

Remember 
At 35 you are going to put on 10 pounds and not be able to get rid of it.
At 40 you are going to need reading glasses to see the prints.
At 45 you are going to keep saying "huh what did you say'
At 50 you are going to open a jar and find it won't open.
At 55 you are going to lift a 50 pound bag of something and say " they must be putting more in here.
At 60 you are going to .............. what were we talking about.

Be safe
Cowboy


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

I would say gloves, glasses, ear protection and work boots to start with. Cowboy has offered good advice. Dings and dents are accumulative and someday you will be that old guy!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Some sort of footwear like those rubber flip flops they sell in the ABC stores to the tourists. Getting shocked while barefoot is kinda amateur if you were to ask me.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> Besides PPE remember to take care of the rest of your body, you only get one.
> Lift correctly.
> Don't over reach.
> Don't sit or kneel on concrete.
> ...


I only shoot dust out of my gun now........


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*75?*



macmikeman said:


> I only shoot dust out of my gun now........


Is that what happens at 75?


----------

